
Gun-safe OPSEC. Manufacturers passing out codes - drefanzor
https://jeremybowne.com/2016/08/25/opsafe/
======
throwaway7767
Why not name-and-shame here? Placing a backdoor in a safe is not an accidental
thing, it's clearly an intentional feature, and unless it was advertised to
the customers (highly unlikely), it seems ethically dubious to me.

Besides, what do you think the chances are that the safe manufacturers will
offer to replace/improve the already-sold safes? I'd estimate the chance at
about 0%, so really all withholding the name does is give people a false sense
of security in their safe.

------
cwkoss
Someone should make a website listing all the backdoor codes to various safes
- maybe that would get safe manufacturers to stop using backdoor codes.

------
joncooper
Probably should take the logo off of the image of the safe if the intent is to
avoid naming the company.

